# Swing und AWT mischen?



## Java Chris (27. Feb 2007)

Das Grundprinzip heißt doch, man soll nicht Swing mit AWT mischen und umgekehrt....

Warum benutzt man dann mit Swing die AWT Eventlistener?

Und nicht die http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/event/package-summary.html ??

Gibt es einen Grund oder einfach aus Bequemlichkeit?


----------



## Marco13 (27. Feb 2007)

Das Grundprinzip bezieht sich nur auf Dinge, die man auf dem Bildschirm SIEHT. Der Grund dafür ist, das AWT heavyweight ist, und Swing lightweight
http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/tsc/articles/mixing/
Die Swing-Events sind Events, die es NUR für Swing-Componenten gibt, und nicht etwa ein "Ersatz" für AWT Events.


----------



## Chris_1980 (27. Feb 2007)

Weil es bei dem nichtmischen nur um die Grafikelemente geht, und nicht um die Controller. Die Controller aus awt.event kannst (und mußt du merh oder weniger) weiterverwenden. Aber awt.TextField auf swing.JPanel oder so ne Sachen = böse, böse!


----------



## Java Chris (27. Feb 2007)

mhh ok, dann is ja alles klar


----------



## André Uhres (27. Feb 2007)

Swing baut auf AWT auf, von daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, daß gewisse AWT-Klassen und -Methoden auch in Swing noch immer anwendbar sind.
Der Vollständigkeit halber will ich noch hinzufügen, daß man durchaus auch sichtbare Komponenten aus AWT und Swing mischen kann, wenn man einige einfache Richtlinien beachtet: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=243880#243880
Das Ideal bleibt natürlich: sichtbare Komponenten entweder alle in AWT oder alle in Swing machen.


----------

